# Hornwort ? Fast response would be great!



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I just received some hornwort. I have never had this plant so I know nothing about it. It just came in clumps. Should I just throw the clumps in the tank? I want to use it as shade. One piece had a stem. I do not want to make a mess in my tank. Help!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is what it looks like in the bucket and in the tank. Should I put the sh*t in the bucket in the tank or are those leaves that fell off and will eventually die?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Man that stuff loooks like it will make a mess!!!

Never had it before.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

It looks like it would just fall apart in your tank.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Just put the healthy part in your tank.. trust me it will grow before you know it lol


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah I just put the stem in there. I am a little pissed that the plant looks like this after shipping but o-well. Thanks


----------

